# Diamond Resorts



## caryatid62 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey Everyone-

I posted a wanted to rent ad on TUG a few days ago (I'm looking to rent a week in February in Scottsdale) and I've gotten a response offering me a week at either the Scottsdale Links Resort or Scottsdale Villa Mirage.  The Scottsdale Links resort is only $325 for a one bedroom for the week and the Mirage is only $600 for the week.

This seems a bit "too good to be true," so I thought I'd ask around and see if anyone knows anything about these resorts and why they might be so cheap during the second week in February (which would seem to be the high season).  Thanks!


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 16, 2009)

The money they are asking for, sounds about right to me.  People will ask a lot more for the top-of-the line TS like the Westin, Marriott or Four Seasons.  So to rent out the non "top-of-the line TS" they have to charge less.


----------



## hal5rita (Sep 17, 2009)

*Scottsdale*



caryatid62 said:


> Hey Everyone-
> 
> I posted a wanted to rent ad on TUG a few days ago (I'm looking to rent a week in February in Scottsdale) and I've gotten a response offering me a week at either the Scottsdale Links Resort or Scottsdale Villa Mirage.  The Scottsdale Links resort is only $325 for a one bedroom for the week and the Mirage is only $600 for the week.
> 
> This seems a bit "too good to be true," so I thought I'd ask around and see if anyone knows anything about these resorts and why they might be so cheap during the second week in February (which would seem to be the high season).  Thanks!



These are very fine resorts. I live in the area and know them well. I think because times are are difficult now owners are willing to take less then they normally would. During the FBR golf tournament these will went for $1500 to $2000 a week. Either one is a good deal.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Sep 20, 2009)

And I will agree that these are good prices. February is kind of a shoulder season.  Too early for baseball (otherwise these units would be a lot more). The Scottsdale Links are condo style units which are fine if you just need a place to stay while the Scottsdale Villa Mirage has a few more amenities - but who needs a really nice pool in February!!??  They are both located in about the same place so, it makes little difference location wise.


----------

